# Billy Cook Identification Info!



## WhiskiRanch

We bought a Billy Cook off ebay a couple years ago and finally took it in for needed repairs. Now that Im using it, Im curious as to when it was made and how to read the numbers under the fenders. The repairs that were done on this saddle are as follows: new fleece, sturrip fenders pulled forward, new horn covering and new latigo keeper (Not happy with the keeper and will be replacing again) 

This saddle has the stamp that reads: "Billy Cook Maker Greenville, Texas"
This stamp is visible on each fender as well as on the backside of the cantle.

The numbers stamped under the right fender are: 10 74 1 8 1

The numbers stamped under the left fender are: 85381

Hopefully the pictures load with this :?


----------



## SouthernTrails

You might try googling The Action Company, they are the makers of the Billy Cook in Texas


.


----------



## WhiskiRanch

Thanks for that info. That site did tell me the histoy of Billy Cook so I now know that this saddle is, indeed, an original Billy Cook. Im still not sure how to read the numbers under the fenders though. any help with that would be great


----------



## WhiskiRanch

Oops.. . Looks like I found that info on Purecowboy.us... I have different tabs going on my laptop. lol. Here is what I have found so far. Im still wanting to know more about the numbers on my saddle if anyone has any idea how to read them. Thanks 


The original Billy Cook saddles were made in Greenville, TX where Mr. Billy Cook had his own shop and did custom saddle work from his own patented designs. His saddles were hand made by skilled artisans with Billy being in direct control of each saddle. The maker mark of the original Billy Cook saddles was found etched in metal atop the saddle horn: "BILLY COOK / SADDLERY / GREENVILLE / TEXAS" and all the original saddles also had a leather stamp "Billy Cook / Maker / Greenville, Texas" with a model number.

In the late 1980's, after a run-in with the Internal Revenue Service, Billy Cook closed his shop and sold his patents to Long Horn Saddle Company with a non-compete clause for a certain number of years, at which time the maker mark was changed to Billy Cook/ Saddle Maker / Sulphur OK. The Sulphur saddles are assembly line saddles with the Billy Cook name on them. They can easily be spotted by the presence of a Longhorn Saddlery stamp under the right jockey. Simco is now a part owner of the Billy Cook name and is using the Greenville, Texas stamp - but does not have the older serial numbers, nor does the new saddle have the old horn cap.

Original Billy Cook Saddles (those made in the 70's and 80's in Greenville, TX) are still considered top-class workmanship barrel and cutting saddles made today with real wooden rawhide covered trees and larger jockeys and skirts to distribute the weight of the rider.


----------



## Aspen1

Here's a link to Billy Cook history, from some of the saddle makers in the area who really know because they did work for the companies in question: Billy Cook saddle History - Saddle Identification, Restoration & Repair - Leatherworker.net It doesn't sound like the work was as top quality as your reference reports. 

It doesn't seem to have information on the serial numbers though.


----------



## WhiskiRanch

I found my info on purecowboy.us ... It seems there is a lot of different information and confusion on the makers stamps when it comes to Billy Cook saddles. I hope someone can at least try and de code the numbers for me


----------



## SueNH

Page 5

Page 6


----------



## WhiskiRanch

The numbers on mine read "85381". Im going to assume that its an original Billy Cook barrel saddle made in 1981. Thanks everyone


----------



## Cherie

nI think the first two numbers are the year it was made.


----------



## Saddlebag

81 looks to be about right. I'm curious as to how the saddlemaker moved the fenders more forward. I'm always game to learn something new.


----------



## MiniMom24

On Page 6, the first paragraph, I don't think that's right.. That's the new Billy Cook Authentic stamp. The Simco Longhorn says Billy Cook Saddlery Greenville, Texas. 



SueNH said:


> Page 5
> 
> Page 6


----------



## WhiskiRanch

I had my saddle guy move the stirrups forward when I went and had the horn fixed and fleece replaced. He took leather straps and pulled the stirrups forward under the jocky and attached the straps to the tree. Much more comfortable then how they originally were. I have bad hips so I need a more forward stirrup


----------

